# TEFL or TESOL



## JOHNBASSETT1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, next year I will be leaving Australia but dont want to go home just yet so I've looked into teaching English overseas and courses. Can someone guide me in the right direction please. Would be great to speak to someone who has done it or knows someone who has.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

The TESOL or TEFL courses are good internationally, however they're better if you want to teach in Asia. I think CELTA is the more recognised qualification in Europe.

To do these courses in Australia, local and international students both pay the same price (the government doesn't subsidise the cost at all). For example, at the Holmesglen Institute of TAFE in Mebourne, they offer the TESOL for $2,600 and CELTA for $3,000.

I'm planning to do the CELTA because I want to teach in France. Also, you'll find some courses for TESOL that can be done online whereas the CELTA has to be done in a classroom because you actually have to complete teaching practice in order to get the qualification. For CELTA you need more than just fluency in English, but you also have to do some sort of language awareness pre-interview task. In the end I got the impression that CELTA is far superior to TESOL, and if you're going to teach in Europe I'd go for that.

I know that many people just do the TESOL and teach in Asian countries and that seems fine though.


----------



## JOHNBASSETT1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, 

So is it a thumbs up for the TESOL course? I only want to teach in Asia anyway as don't want to go home just yet. The course that I'm going to do is $1,790 and it's called the 'Professional' certificate, heard of it?


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

JOHNBASSETT1984 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> So is it a thumbs up for the TESOL course? I only want to teach in Asia anyway as don't want to go home just yet. The course that I'm going to do is $1,790 and it's called the 'Professional' certificate, heard of it?


No problem, TESOL is perfect for Asian countries and depending on where you're studying they may be able to set you up with an actual work placement if you want it. Yes I've heard of it, I think the price is reasonable too.


----------



## flash123 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi I am doing a TESOL course at the min. Just to let you know that I have heard from others that a lot of the TESOL courses will place you in jobs but that you will get paid a lot less than if you had found the job yourself. Be careful of this and really research what job you go for.
I lived in Asia for a year and you will love it. There are plenty of jobs and the money is often quite good in comparison with the cost of living.
I met two Americans while i was in Bangkok who had paid off their college loans in 2 years while working in Korea. Best of luck.


----------



## lip420 (Jan 9, 2013)

There is no difference between TEFL and TESOL. In many places you don't actually need this certification. Of these courses CELTA is usually considered the best, but it's not for everyone and it isn't exactly a ticket to teach anywhere.

Countries have certain requirements and individual schools can have different requirements to teach English abroad.


----------



## magnalenna (Jun 22, 2013)

hey, I have taken TESOL course in Costa Rica in Centro Espiral Mana and I strongly recommend this course, you have the best trainers here, framework creators, paricipants from different ****ries (from South and North America, Asia and Europe). After the course I decided to stay in CR and teach English. TESOL here is not only a teaching course, you will be suprised how many new things anout yourself and students you can learn. You can get a scholarship from US Embassy in your coutry.


----------

